# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Clenbuterol ok to stack?

## jc95605

I plan on taking clenbuterol for about 4 wks. My concern is that I don't want to lose any muscle or strength while i'm on it. Do you think I could take the clen while on Methyl 1-D so I can try and keep if not increase my gains/strength. Any suggestions on how I can stack this to make it work will greatly be appreciated. Thanks guys.

----------


## cntrybdass

jc,

here is a link to a common clen cycle.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/other19.htm

I have used clen with various supplements and gear cycles and have not lost any mass or strength. Clen ahs a long half-life so it will actually give you a little more "umph" in your workouts.

----------


## jc95605

When you took clen , what was your stack and what were your results? Thanks again.

----------


## HURRICANE3500

clen wont make u weaker or lose muscle .. u should be good.. as long as u dont cut ur cals and protein to low

----------


## cntrybdass

jc,

I went as high as 100 mcg. Cycled from 20 mcg up, then back down. It helped give me a little more of a kick in the ass in the gym and it cut my bf % down. Be sure you come off of it the same amount of time you are on to give your beta receptors time to become responsive again.

I am about to try using albuterol this go round. Has a shorter half life then clen and supposed to give better results.

----------


## swol_je

Im pretty sure clen is much better than albuterol

----------


## Dog-Slime

> Im pretty sure clen is much better than albuterol


Clen definately is better for fatloss (for me). Albuterol has less severe sides and improves (or doesn't effect) cardio, whereas clen hurts cardio in many.

I prob would run something with it to preserve muscle as I dont think clen is as strong of an anti-catabolic as people make it out to be. I think it is anti-catabolic compared to how much muscle you would lose burning up that many cals naturally but its not strong enough to outweigh the fact that you are burning up so many calories. Anyway just watch your bloodpressure a lot of ph's up blood pressure as well as clen.

----------


## BIGDOGIRISH

Gona try clen after my cycle also

----------


## allpowerfull

clen actually blocks corticoid roids so if anything it will help you not lose your gains if your not in a anabolic state

----------


## ghettoboyd

i feel like clen is preserving my muscle. ive been on it for weeks at a time using the benedryl protocal every 3rd week for receptor clensing. ive had great results and dont feel that ive lost any noticable muscle. if anything i look bigger and harder cus of the fat loss.good luck bro

----------


## ralph4u2c

> i feel like clen is preserving my muscle. ive been on it for weeks at a time using the benedryl protocal every 3rd week for receptor clensing. ive had great results and dont feel that ive lost any noticable muscle. if anything i look bigger and harder cus of the fat loss.good luck bro


arguably the anti-catabolic effects of clen helping with recovery and preserving muscle.

i wouldnt stack clen with to many things, specially m-1-d which gets poor reviews anyway and not much gains from it. there is a time for cutting and a time for bulking. when cutting, you may lose a little strength or size. key is to work on your diet and training techniques, not add a PH to the mix. i would run the clen 2 on and 2 off, wouldnt run it for 4 weeks straight unless using ketotifen/benadryl and that would be the max @ 4 weeks.

----------


## iwuvburgers

I know people are saying that Clen works best on low cal / restricted diet but I was wondering if trying to take advantage of the anti-catabolic effects of Clen could be beneficial? I *need* to be able to lose fat, and build muscle over the summer, and knowing that Clen is anti-catibolic would eating super clean mixed with good training 1 lift a day, 1 run, and 1 wrestling or football practice make it possible to lose weight, and build fat..? I thank anyone and everyone in advance for their help.

----------


## swol_je

It depends on how long u have been training. Some newbies can do both but mist people have to pick what u want. It's about total calories. General lower cals to loss weight and raise them to gain. It's ALMOST impossible to do both at the same time, depending on ur supplements.

----------


## swol_je

That's y people pick: cutting or bulking, not both.

----------

